# How long in quality control?



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Today is the 5th day my car is in quality control  Can anyone let me know what the usual length of time is? at this rate the car won't be in transit before Christmas


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Depends on how many dinks and scratches they need to t-cut out before it leaves


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Must have a lot wrong with it then! Keep hoping it is a glitch in the myaudi system and it is actually on its way


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah must have some issues. Prob paint jobs or dash normally for a car to be held this long. Make sure when you collect that you check over really well. If in any doubt then reject the car! 2 hours with 2/4 tech guys is the norm just to let you know.


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

They could have built the car from scratch in the time it has been there. I still think it is myaudi. If it is still there tomorrow I will contact my dealer and see what info they have


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The system updates are not instant, so it could be delayed. (updates used to be tuesday and thursdays, but is due to be live data at some point) - however you've spanned two update days so i would suspect like others have said its got a problem - which is the point of the QA stage. I'm not clear how the handle QA anymore, depends what it is, but they could be batching the cars - maybe a part is awaiting delivery and its sat somewhere. or as above, its scratched, built upside down or has a diesel engine in by mistake - xmas party season, no doubt some really messed up stuff...

Your dealer only sees the same info as you can (or cant) and further details are not provided at all.
The portal you are looking at is meant to stop the calls into the dealers as it shows customers directly whats happening.

All you can do is wait and stop watching the screen, you or your dealer can't influence the timeline in the slightest right up until it lands at the dealers on the truck.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

You said it was build week 51 like mine and mine it on its way (still not in the UK yet though!) - i don't really have faith that the yourAudi portal is 100% accurate, so i bet your TT is sat on the same boat as mine and its the portal thats the issue.


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

If you are right Toshiba, at least they are remedying any fault before I get it and then have the hassle of taking it back to the dealer.
However I am still hoping it is a glitch with youraudi and that as F1Spacemonkey says it is on its way ( week 51 build like you). Youraudi is quite new so there could be issues there.


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

BTW it seemed to be live data as the car was moving quickly through previous stages and I saw changes on Friday and Saturday and Monday.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Check out the Updated Build Date thread for some examples of durations. Mine spent 2 weeks waiting to cross the north atlantic


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

It's on its way!!  This morning it moved into 'has left Ingolstadt'. Perhaps it wasn't in quality control for 5 days but was waiting for a train. 
2 weeks waiting for a ship seems a long time - perhaps my car will be on the same one as yours!
I am going to forget about it now and focus on Christmas.
Will be back to update you all at the end of the month


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> It's on its way!!  This morning it moved into 'has left Ingolstadt'. Perhaps it wasn't in quality control for 5 days but was waiting for a train.
> 2 weeks waiting for a ship seems a long time - perhaps my car will be on the same one as yours!
> I am going to forget about it now and focus on Christmas.
> Will be back to update you all at the end of the month


Ha! good news! i was possibly right? Lets have a "Top Gear" race to our dealers!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTmad Chick said:



> It's on its way!!  This morning it moved into 'has left Ingolstadt'. Perhaps it wasn't in quality control for 5 days but was waiting for a train.
> 2 weeks waiting for a ship seems a long time - perhaps my car will be on the same one as yours!
> I am going to forget about it now and focus on Christmas.
> Will be back to update you all at the end of the month


Unlikely - theres a min of 15 trains a day..


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

My Audi is in the UK!!!


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

That's brilliant news. I guess you are going to win the race to the dealers 8)


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> That's brilliant news. I guess you are going to win the race to the dealers 8)


Its now showing as on its way to the dealer! undecided if i should wait for a 16 reg plate. what do you reckon?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why bother, take it now. 
Any savings in resale will be lost on the trade-in car (assuming you have one)..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

...yeah,but a 16 plate will look better on the drive


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

True Leopard, especially if it's something that bit More special. :wink:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mmmmmmore


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think you will get it before 1 January anyway as they need to prepare the car. I would wait for 2016 if it is only a day or 2.
BTW my car is still in transit and NOT in the UK yet


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> I don't think you will get it before 1 January anyway as they need to prepare the car. I would wait for 2016 if it is only a day or 2.
> BTW my car is still in transit and NOT in the UK yet


New reg comes out in March though....then again in August.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> TTmad Chick said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you will get it before 1 January anyway as they need to prepare the car. I would wait for 2016 if it is only a day or 2.
> ...


You mean September...!?


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry got confused as I thought you were querying a 65/15 or a 65/16 car. Why wait when you could have the car in the next few days? I will take mine as soon as it arrives and it will be some time yet by the look of it.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Its arrived!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Yay. Looking forward to pics


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Will post as soon as i have it!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Dealer sent me some pics of the car just off the transporter - roll on collection next week (glad i stuck to Glacier white!)

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=872874&p=6579538#p6579538


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Looks awesome. Well done.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

So if I follow TTMad Chick mine should come out of Quality control this Saturday and into Transit, (its been in QC since Monday 11th , today is Thursday 14th) I hope its not sat in transit as long as yours tho TTMadchick


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

So if I follow TTMad Chick mine should come out of Quality control this Saturday and into Transit, (its been in QC since Monday 11th , today is Thursday 14th) I hope its not sat in transit as long as yours tho TTMadchick


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> So if I follow TTMad Chick mine should come out of Quality control this Saturday and into Transit, (its been in QC since Monday 11th , today is Thursday 14th) I hope its not sat in transit as long as yours tho TTMadchick


Following this thread with interest as mine has been in QC for 11 days and counting :/ Please post when yours comes out of QC - be interesting to see if you leapfrog me.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Will do. Likewise so I can track against yours.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Will do. Likewise so I can track against yours.


It's on it's way!!!!!!!!! Finally left QC and on its way across Germany.


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

That is great news


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > Will do. Likewise so I can track against yours.
> ...


excellent news, T-7 days for me and counting ;-)


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> > swanny78 said:
> ...


With any luck it'll be less


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

It's on it's way!!!!!!!!! Finally left QC and on its way across Germany.[/quote]

excellent news, T-7 days for me and counting ;-)[/quote]

With any luck it'll be less[/quote]
if it does not change over night tonight,im resigned it will be next week, Im ever the optimist however.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Still in QC for me....Day 6.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Still in QC for me....Day 6.


Looks like yours is following the same path as mine. Mine has left Ingolstadt, but not yet in the UK. Hoping it hits UK in the next few days.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > Still in QC for me....Day 6.
> ...


Hi yes I think so, mine is still in QC and went in last Monday so 7 days ago today is day 8, I suspect like yours will come out on Thursday\Friday this week. Let me know when your arrives in UK , i still T -7 days to you so will give me a good idea 8)


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Any news David? Mine's still in QC. When did your status change over night wed/thu or over night Thu/Fri?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Mine left QC today now on the train.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

ChadW said:


> Mine left QC today now on the train.


 Is that to say it updated from QC to In Transit overnight last night?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Yep checked it first thing this AM and it stated In Transit.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Out of interest when did yours go in, mime went in week last Monday


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Finally mine has left QC and in transit. Getting really excited now [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Not long now!!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

swanny78 said:


> Finally mine has left QC and in transit. Getting really excited now [WHITE SMILING FACE]


Great news mate, was going to say I think mine went in on the same day but not exactly sure as I did not check the days beforehand.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

how long should transit take... im hoping no more than 2 weeks before its with dealer.?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Mine took 18 days - but that was over the Christmas break.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Mine took 18 days - but that was over the Christmas break.


Yes I had in my mind about 10 days to 2 weeks. So excluding xmas that sounds reasonable. cheers


----------

